# Telluride to Durango



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I am considering an unguided (but supported) tour this summer that starts and finishes in Durango. They set up a cook tent etc with firewood and the supplies that you choose and pay for. They deliver your tent, bag, and equipment to a prearranged spot each day.
They shuttle the group to Telluride on day one, and the goal is to get to Durango in four days.
Anyone have any experience with this concept and/or this trail? I am leaning toward late August as that seems from my memory to have the least violent weather events. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful country, I hope you can do it. When I lived there, (just below Teluride behind a gas station), I never saw any of the trails, but drove into town on the highway on a small Honda. My most striking memory was how the aspens’ color would change as you went up in elevation.


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

Oh, this sounds delightful! I live in Durango and I ride in Telluride sometimes, and I have ridden some of that route (though I'm not sure exactly what the route will be for you). You'll be starting on the Galloping Goose trail which is really nice, mostly a railroad grade but there are spots where old bridges are gone so a few big dips and climbs. From there I don't know - possibly over Ophir Pass (jeep road, quite narrow and rough). If you are going to ride right into Durango they probably have you go down the Colorado Trail, which is also great, a lot of ups and downs and some spectacular spots.

Late August is likely to have afternoon thunderstorms. If you don't have long distances each day that should be fine, just get started early so you're off the bike (or at least not on passes etc) by mid-afternoon. Late June would be my choice for best weather considering that it's looking like a low snow year, but there are a few creek crossings for sure and often it's hard to know if trails will be doable or not then.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for that info. Sounds like the same itinerary. I had heard the snowpack is below average. Surprising as it seemed like CO was in the path of a lot of storms.


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

The storms mostly went north, so the southern part of the state got skunked. The CO snowpack map shows we're at 61% down here in the SW corner. Hopefully we won't have a bad fire year.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

ilanarama said:


> The storms mostly went north, so the southern part of the state got skunked. The CO snowpack map shows we're at 61% down here in the SW corner. Hopefully we won't have a bad fire year.


Thanks for the snow pack info. I passed it along to my high school friend in Denver who thanked me profusely and said he didn't know that site existed.
I have friends and relatives I would like to visit in Durango and just north of Teluride so I am still considering riding in the area. Seems like September makes sense for everything but the weather as you pointed out. I am considering trying to tying in a day at the Blues and Brews Fest in Teluride.
I did visit your travel site. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## ilanarama (May 20, 2010)

Early September can be really amazing weather! It can also be stormy. The Saturday after Labor Day is the Imogene Pass Run from Ouray to Telluride (if it happens this year - it was virtual last year) which might be a good day to avoid, it's a different route but Telluride gets packed. I've run it five times, three times with impeccable gorgeous weather, once chilly with clouds, once where it started pouring rain shortly after I crossed the finish line. I hope you get a date figured out, and have a fun ride.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Crankyone said:


> I am considering an unguided (but supported) tour this summer that starts and finishes in Durango. They set up a cook tent etc with firewood and the supplies that you choose and pay for. They deliver your tent, bag, and equipment to a prearranged spot each day.
> They shuttle the group to Telluride on day one, and the goal is to get to Durango in four days.


Sounds fun. Got a link?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Telluride to Durango Self-Guided Mountain Bike Tour | Hermosa Tours - Mountain Bike Tours


Our Telluride to Durango Mountain Bike Tour is a 4-day, self-guided adventure through the beautiful San Juan Mountains including some excellent sections of the Colorado Trail. Telluride and Durango mountain biking is a must for any mountain biker.




hermosatours.net


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

ilanarama said:


> Early September can be really amazing weather! It can also be stormy. The Saturday after Labor Day is the Imogene Pass Run from Ouray to Telluride (if it happens this year - it was virtual last year) which might be a good day to avoid, it's a different route but Telluride gets packed. I've run it five times, three times with impeccable gorgeous weather, once chilly with clouds, once where it started pouring rain shortly after I crossed the finish line.  I hope you get a date figured out, and have a fun ride.


That must be an amazing run! 
My wife still runs, but I had to settle for bike riding, boarding, skiing and sailing. Damn it sucks getting old!


----------



## houndogone (Oct 16, 2017)

Old thread, but thought I might help. Approximately 20 years ago I did a guided tour (Western Spirit) from Telluride to Durango. Keeping in mind that my info is twenty years old and my memory is less than perfect, the trails we road on were not at all technical, but be prepared for a decent amount of mileage each day and a fair amount of climbing. I think we did the route in five days. Day 1 has you climbing out of Telluride and up and over Lost Dollar (?) pass. This is a pretty long climb and you top out at about 10,000 feet. My memory is that we had one other day that involved a long climb and lots of elevation gain. Of course, you may also not be using the same route we used, which was mostly double track. Scenery is spectacular.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

houndogone said:


> Old thread, but thought I might help. Approximately 20 years ago I did a guided tour (Western Spirit) from Telluride to Durango. Keeping in mind that my info is twenty years old and my memory is less than perfect, the trails we road on were not at all technical, but be prepared for a decent amount of mileage each day and a fair amount of climbing. I think we did the route in five days. Day 1 has you climbing out of Telluride and up and over Lost Dollar (?) pass. This is a pretty long climb and you top out at about 10,000 feet. My memory is that we had one other day that involved a long climb and lots of elevation gain. Of course, you may also not be using the same route we used, which was mostly double track. Scenery is spectacular.


Sounds like you're talking about Telluride to Moab as Last Dollar is the opposite direction from Durango.
Traditionally, Telluride to Durango is done as one day ride. Valley floor>Galloping Goose>East Fork>Hotel Draw>Hermosa Creek. We would end this ride at Trimble Hot Springs so it's not technically to Durango. It's a long day so we would often skip the GG and just ride the Hwy to the top of Lizard Head/East Fork.
My guess is that the route they have you traveling is Valley Floor>GG>East Fork>Colorado Trail. This drops you down into Durango proper and is a much longer endeavor. Great ride. I'd prefer Molas>Durango via the CT in 3 or 4 days. Similar just more single track. I'm sure that they have it as an option.


----------



## houndogone (Oct 16, 2017)

I also did a trip from Telluride to Moab, probably 25 years ago, so you could be right. However, I do have a memory of doing the Last Dollar road climb twice, and 20+ years ago I suspect there were far fewer trails than there are now, so I think we did do this route, even if we were going in the wrong direction. However, I'm sure in the last 20 years a bunch of new trails/single track have been built/developed and you've got the right route.

I do have fond memories of stopping in some hot spring (maybe the last day) and riding the Hermosa Creek trail. I am certain that whatever route we took we were out on the trail/camping for 4-5 days.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the input. 
I am leaning toward going to Telluride and exploring on my own for a week ending up eventually in Durango. Just bought a new rooftop tent for the trip.I am getting in a lot of good early season riding, and have a weeklong trip planned in McCall, ID that might give me better altitude conditioning prior to Teluride.


----------

